# Kommentare zu: Quantum-Testangler erneut am Po erfolgreich



## Anglerboard-Team (24. September 2006)

*Hier gibts die Infos*, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Quantum-Testangler erneut am Po erfolgreich*

Kam gerade per Mail von Frerk rein:

heute nach hat Stefan übrigens noch mal 2,30 m nachgelegt....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Quantum-Testangler erneut am Po erfolgreich*

Die wissen wenigstens was sich gehört: Bilder mit anständiger Fischunterlage für 'nen zurückgesetzten! #6


----------

